# Day old goat needed to get girl to say "YES"!



## MNKiko (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol! That's so cute! He must know you really well!


----------



## MNKiko (Feb 15, 2015)

He does...it's my son!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Cute kids...all 3 of them! :lol:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

They make a cute couple! That was a good idea your son had. What girl could say no to a cute baby goat?!


----------



## MNKiko (Feb 15, 2015)

Exactly!! He figured she would say "Yes" but it always helps to have a little insurance.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was.so confused on your title so had to see what it meant lol that is adorable!! You raised a smart boy there


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol so cute


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That is cute! LOL


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Awww, cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just saw this article and had to some find this thread and post it. http://mashable.com/2015/03/11/goat...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------

